# Loss of coolant...



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We've just had Our Coral in for inspection at a Fiat agency because we've been losing coolant. The loss appears to be from the pipework that links the engine heating to the second heater matrix in the caravan cell. 

According to the agent, the leak involves a 'seal'. Questions, how to solve the problem? Where to get a seal? Who to get to fix it? How to contact Adria? 

The MH is now out of warranty, although I'll start at the dealer's and try using my charm!! :roll: :lol: 

Any views/opinions of a civil nature would be appreciated.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Considerable charm may be needed, once out of warranty it can be a license to print money.

Best of luck

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norman

We had that problem with our old Adria was leaking out of the heater under the table. I took it all to bits and stuck some gaffer tape round the pipes seemed to solve it ok  


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well, LadyJ... you win the prize! :wink: 

Last week, I booked Our Coral into Timberland Motorhomes, a mile away, for them to trace the coolant leak.

Today, I left Our Coral with a fitter, and went to have a hair cut! :roll: Upon my return, I was informed that the leak was actually on the second heater matrix. Two pipes link the Fiat engine cooling system to the Adria heater under the table. The pipes fit onto a pair of metal tails and are secured by jubilee clips...

... OR ... in our case, NOT secured. Both pipes were leaking because the clips were not tight enough!! :evil: Sad, this is the first negative I've ever voiced about the Adria build quality.  

The fitter put on some wider clips, tightened well and now it's a case of watch this space... for any more evidence of leaks.

When I asked about payment, I was told that it was under warranty and a claim would be made by T'land to Adria. That'll do for me! :wink: :lol: I thought my warranty expired 6 months ago!! Ssh!


----------

